# PowerPoint



## corona (29. November 2005)

hallo,
wer hat Ideen für kreative powerpoint-präsentationen? oder kennt vielleicht jemand sites, wo man sich welche anschauen bzw. downloaden kann? mir geht es primär um das layout.

vielen dank,
gruss: corona


----------



## AKrebs70 (29. November 2005)

Hallo!
Wie wärs hiermit: http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?rb=18&id=2524

Axel


----------



## corona (29. November 2005)

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort.

Bin Mac-User und kann deswegen nicht viel mit dem Link anfangen.

Noch mehr Tipps?


----------



## schurre (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich weiß ja nicht, für was du das brauchst, aber da ich beruflich viele Powerpoint-Präsentationen zu sehen kriege, habe ich ein gesundes Mißtrauen gegenüber allzuviel Kreativität entwickelt. Eine Folie soll informativ sein, nicht kreativ. Aber das kann von der Anwendung abhängen.


----------

